# work permit in egypt



## anandsdk

hey guys/gals...have any idea whether work visa is issued for foreigners currently...I was informed by my colleague that they have stopped issuing fresh work until further notice and going forward they wud limit the no of work visa being issued..


----------



## MaidenScotland

anandsdk said:


> hey guys/gals...have any idea whether work visa is issued for foreigners currently...I was informed by my colleague that they have stopped issuing fresh work until further notice and going forward they wud limit the no of work visa being issued..




Your co workers are correct


----------



## Lanason

Not true - I have just had mine renewed for 12 months.

but then again - I may be "special"


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Not true - I have just had mine renewed for 12 months.
> 
> but then again - I may be "special"




If you have a skill that an Egyptian doesn´t have then you can get a permit, a waiter etc cant.. I must be extra special as my boss is asking me to return.. there will be no problems with my visa


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> If you have a skill that an Egyptian doesn´t have then you can get a permit, a waiter etc cant.. I must be extra special as my boss is asking me to return.. there will be no problems with my visa


Then being extra special must mean extra special wages.....set by you.....and must be non negotiable.....but really don't think you will give up your new life even if the price is right.


----------



## anandsdk

i think renewal is possible..i was talking about fresh ones


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Then being extra special must mean extra special wages.....set by you.....and must be non negotiable.....but really don't think you will give up your new life even if the price is right.




ohh yes they do mean extra special money but no way would I give up my white Y lol


----------



## Horus

Simply sell your house in the UK and put your money into a higher rate certificate of deposit which can go up to 10.9% interest, just make sure you get your interest monthly or every quarter and not at the end of a 5 year pay out.. no need to work..or renew..job done you can get up when you want


----------



## canuck2010

Horus said:


> Simply sell your house in the UK and put your money into a higher rate certificate of deposit which can go up to 10.9% interest, just make sure you get your interest monthly or every quarter and not at the end of a 5 year pay out.. no need to work..or renew..job done you can get up when you want


Uh, 10.9% is lower than the rate of inflation, not to mention the Egyptian pound is dropping like a stone.


----------



## King.Tut

and not everybody wants not to work, I'd go crazy if I didn't work. There's only so much stuff you can do!


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> Simply sell your house in the UK and put your money into a higher rate certificate of deposit which can go up to 10.9% interest, just make sure you get your interest monthly or every quarter and not at the end of a 5 year pay out.. no need to work..or renew..job done you can get up when you want


You keep repeating this stuff, which must be the worst piece of financial advice anyone should heed. :nono:


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> You keep repeating this stuff, which must be the worst piece of financial advice anyone should heed. :nono:


What he is saying makes perfect sense.

Any investor worth his salt will have a portfolio of investments, regardless of the amounts involved.

Some of them will be low risk some medium risk and some high risk. Nowt wrong with having Horus' certificates as your high risk investment. I have purchased some too albeit for a small amount.

Also I agree with selling any UK property, this helps towards achieving the coveted trophy ie. obtaining uk non dom status which is of great help in avoiding the ridiculous UK iht if you are older and have children. The country has one of the worts IHT regimes in the world with 40% tax above the 325k threshold without even getting into how your hard earned cash would go to the somali community rather than your children.


----------



## Horus

marenostrum said:


> What he is saying makes perfect sense.
> 
> Any investor worth his salt will have a portfolio of investments, regardless of the amounts involved.
> 
> Some of them will be low risk some medium risk and some high risk. Nowt wrong with having Horus' certificates as your high risk investment. I have purchased some too albeit for a small amount.
> 
> Also I agree with selling any UK property, this helps towards achieving the coveted trophy ie. obtaining uk non dom status which is of great help in avoiding the ridiculous UK iht if you are older and have children. The country has one of the worts IHT regimes in the world with 40% tax above the 325k threshold without even getting into how your hard earned cash would go to the somali community rather than your children.


With Southern Gold (Bahamas) Limited (part of Lihir Gold Limited) the guarantee holder is Union Bank of Switzerland and it offers 8.7% certificate of deposit.. job done and nice and safe away from prying eyes :eyebrows: hehehehehehee and the price of gold is rising
http://www.xe.com/news/2011/06/22/1...&utm_content=NOGEO&utm_campaign=News_RSS_Art3


----------



## aykalam

Any financial advisor worth his/her licence would tell you a savings certificate at 10.9% when inflation is running at around 12% is NOT a high risk investment, but a certain loss maker. I am not advocating people not to sell their UK property and anyone who has passed their 1st year financial knows you should diversify i.e. have a portfolio of investments. 

What Horus keeps doing is repeating this one size fits all mantra. What I am saying is if you want your money to lose value, follow his advice instead of doing the right thing and consulting an independent financial advisor. Which I believe he is not. 

But anyway, each to his/her own, if you think that he makes perfect sense, go ahead and take your briefcase to the nearest branch.

:focus:

@Lanason "Not true - I have just had mine renewed for 12 months." I read somewhere that they are looking to issue work permits for a max. of 3 years but I'm not sure if this applies to both new and renewals.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> Any financial advisor worth his/her licence would tell you a savings certificate at 10.9% when inflation is running at around 12% is NOT a high risk investment, but a certain loss maker. I am not advocating people not to sell their UK property and anyone who has passed their 1st year financial knows you should diversify i.e. have a portfolio of investments.
> 
> What Horus keeps doing is repeating this one size fits all mantra. What I am saying is if you want your money to lose value, follow his advice instead of doing the right thing and consulting an independent financial advisor. Which I believe he is not.
> 
> But anyway, each to his/her own, if you think that he makes perfect sense, go ahead and take your briefcase to the nearest branch.


If it was going to make a loss I would not be taking my briefcase(s) to the nearest branch don't worry.

I would advise anyone who has made enough money to want to invest it not to contact an "independent" :juggle::spit: financial adviser. There is no such thing as an independent financial adviser. A bit of common sense, attention to detail and willingness to read the odd business / money section of any main european or american newspaper worth its salt (avoid the Guardian) is enough to get enough knowledge to know where to invest.

again I quote Horus' viewpoint on gold. Any city in Europe now has signs coming up everywhere "compriamo oro" "we buy gold" "Compramos oro y plata al peso" etc etc.

another good investment to come is buying holiday property in Greece once the country defaults and goes back to tghe Drachma. Give it ten to fifteen years and your property will be worth 20 times what you'll be spending in six months time. It is just a matter of time until Barroso and his crew finally realize that the Euro is dead.

I appreciate these posts are off topic but it is an interesting subject so maybe Chris can move part of the thread to the shisha section?


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## beachglass

Hi! Newbie here (soon to be there), what would be considered as a special profession that might get one granted a work permit (just a general idea of expertise that's seen as desirable). Also, as I will be going there a lot sooner than I expected, is it possible to get a work permit *while there*? Thanks,
Beachglass


----------



## hurghadapat

beachglass said:


> Hi! Newbie here (soon to be there), what would be considered as a special profession that might get one granted a work permit (just a general idea of expertise that's seen as desirable). Also, as I will be going there a lot sooner than I expected, is it possible to get a work permit *while there*? Thanks,
> Beachglass


Doesn't the employer apply for the work permit !!! If you go back and look at previous post you will see about the problems with work permits not being issued quite so easily any more.


----------



## MaidenScotland

beachglass said:


> Hi! Newbie here (soon to be there), what would be considered as a special profession that might get one granted a work permit (just a general idea of expertise that's seen as desirable). Also, as I will be going there a lot sooner than I expected, is it possible to get a work permit *while there*? Thanks,
> Beachglass




Hi and welcome to the forum

You will not be granted a work visa if you go and ask for it... you must have employment and your employer sorts the visa out.
Expertise.... they are looking for a new president


----------



## beachglass

Thanks! I'm not presidential material, I'm afraid. I do brains - neuro and clinical psych. And I.T. geeking and pharmacy. Yes, qualified for everything and nothing . I've mostly taught at university's or worked in Clinics. When I get tired of that, I geek. Well you never know, someone there might have a use for me


----------



## Beatle

beachglass said:


> Thanks! I'm not presidential material, I'm afraid. I do brains - neuro and clinical psych. And I.T. geeking and pharmacy. Yes, qualified for everything and nothing . I've mostly taught at university's or worked in Clinics. When I get tired of that, I geek. Well you never know, someone there might have a use for me


You could try the foreign universities - AUC, BUE - there's also a Canadian university. They often advertise vacancies on their website


----------

